# Trading for Yi?



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a.../agent_bucks_draft_pick_yi_looking_for_trade/



> Sports Illustrated -
> Yi Jianlian's Chinese agent says he's talking to other teams about a possible trade away from Milwaukee.
> 
> Yi, the Bucks' top pick, has refused to talk about the prospect of playing for Milwaukee after he was picked sixth overall in last week's NBA draft.
> ...


looks like he aint gonna wear that ugly bucks jersey

so what would it take to acquire yi?

would european sensation sasha vujacic be enough to make the bucks happy?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

They would ask for Bynum.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

well it wouldnt make very much sense to keep bynum and yi.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes it does...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Having two young potenital starting centers makes sense? Might as well trading one for a need, not stock pile like we seem to do at SF every year.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Yi is not going to last as a Center in this league. He'll play the 4 in this league.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

won't happen. management is trying to appease kobe. trading bynum + fillers or whatever for yi is a lateral trade.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I would trade for him. Nothing is gonna appease Kobe anyway, unless its KG. And we know thats not likely to happen. Plus Yi wouldnt mind wearing the purple n gold, large chinese population in L.A.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Yi is not going to last as a Center in this league. He'll play the 4 in this league.


Bynum and Yi isnt a great line and thats not doing anything to keep kobe around.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> I would trade for him. Nothing is gonna appease Kobe anyway, unless its KG. And we know thats not likely to happen. Plus Yi wouldnt mind wearing the purple n gold, large chinese population in L.A.


I dont know man, thats a tough choice. I look at Yi and he reminds me a lil bit of KG in his rookie year.

But Id keep Bynum. We have witnessed his potential and has already spent a couple of years to help him develop his game, it would make no sense to start all over at another unknown quantity, when the one that we have now has already showed glimpses of what may come.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

is kwame the worst #1 pick in the new millennium


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Cris said:


> Bynum and Yi isnt a great line and thats not doing anything to keep kobe around.




But honestly now, ask yourself. What and Who is going to keep Kobe from bolting away from the Lakers? 


Should we just mortgage our future for a piece who doesnt even want to be here? 


Unless we get a player of KG's calibre, Im thinking right now Kobe's gone anyway.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand that, but even with kobe gone I still wouldnt stick to bynum and Yi proclaiming them the future.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

afobisme said:


> is kwame the worst #1 pick in the new millennium


is this rhetorical?


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

Cris said:


> I understand that, but even with kobe gone I still wouldnt stick to bynum and Yi proclaiming them the future.


I wouldnt mind having both of them. They are still tradable assets if they dont seem to work out.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Yi is a power foward, Bynum is a center, there is no reason why they couldn't play together.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Im aware of that, but after what we would have to give up to get him. We wouldnt be in a great postion.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Please, make it happen


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

He's not a center, and he's definitely not Yao Ming. If the Bucks will take Kwame for him straight up, great! Otherwise he's not worth trading Bynum for, that would be ridiculous.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Was thinking about this today.... would you guys move thw rights to Crittenden (Bucks need a PG if Mo Williams splits) and two future #1's (2008 and 2010) for the rights to Yi ????


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

afobisme said:


> is kwame the worst #1 pick in the new millennium


Michael Olowokandi sorry you said new millennium, my bad


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yeah.. olowokandi is worse.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

trading Bynum for Yi is risky. I'm not particularly fond of Bynum, but its quite clear that he isn't a bust and at the very least should become serviceable in the future. You don't trade those sort of players for ones whose future is even more uncertain. If Yi is a bust, then the Lakers traded away their most valuable chip for another foreign scrub.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

cmd34 said:


> Was thinking about this today.... would you guys move thw rights to Crittenden (Bucks need a PG if Mo Williams splits) and two future #1's (2008 and 2010) for the rights to Yi ????


add another 1st round pick 2020 and sure why not


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i would say no.. what if kobe leaves? we'll be a lottery-bound team. 

thing is, if you make any trades for a young player.. most likely kobe is going to leave.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Trading rookies for rookies doesnt hurt us.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it does if we wanna keep kobe.

he wants us to trade rookies for veterans. if we make these trades, it'll mean we won't have as much trading chips for a type of player kobe wants.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Yi is the real deal.

Yi will be > Pau Gasol on offensive end.

Yi could easily average 20ppg if they give him the ball. 

His mobility for a guy his size is rare combined with his natural offensive weapons. 

Yi would be a great pickup and I would ship Bynum without thinking about it too much.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Bynum was chosen #10 is a subpar draft,
and
Yi was chosen #6 in a draft with Oden and Durant


You do the math.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> Bynum was chosen #10 is a subpar draft,
> and
> Yi was chosen #6 in a draft with Oden and Durant
> 
> ...


Jeff Green was taken #5 in a draft with Oden and Durant. Yi was #6. If I "do the math" that means Green > Yi?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

what? when was green brought up in the discussion? you acting this way oon purpose willt?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

compsciguy78 said:


> Bynum was chosen #10 is a subpar draft,
> and
> Yi was chosen #6 in a draft with Oden and Durant
> 
> ...


Bynum was an unknown commodity when the Lakers took him at #10. If he were to have entered the draft this year after two years in college he would have very likely been the #3 pick behind Oden and Durant.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Bynum was an unknown commodity when the Lakers took him at #10. If he were to have entered the draft this year after two years in college he would have very likely been the #3 pick behind Oden and Durant.


Agree with my man ST87. Bynum is a beast in the making. Jim Buss may have handpicked him, but the kid's potenital is unmistakable.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does everyone treat Yi is he is the next Jordan. **** I don't want his whiney *** anywhere around LA. YI SUCKS, I hate that guy. A rookie who thinks he owns NBA.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Why does everyone treat Yi is he is the next Jordan. **** I don't want his whiney *** anywhere around LA. YI SUCKS, I hate that guy. A rookie who thinks he owns NBA.


LOL. Come on now, you don't have to sugarcoat it. Say what you _really_ mean. 
Yeah, I agree it's a pretty odd way of endearing yourself to a new nation of fans when the first thing you do after being drafted is make it known that you don't have any intention of playing for the team that drafted you. Maybe Yi didn't say it himself, but his representatives have certainly made it clear that Milwaukee was not one of the cities on their wish list. That kind of thing can earn one a reputation as a primadonna, which is not a quality teams want in their "superstar" athletes. It's yet to be seen if Yi is worth all of the fuss, even though there's reason enough to believe he very could well be. Still, I personally have no desire to see the Lakers make a bid to acquire him. I want to see the miserable look on his face when Milwaukee fans roundly boo him every time he steps onto the floor. Much better players than Yi have certainly been drafted into worse situations and accepted it with gratitude. Having the opportunity to play professional basketball at it's highest level and on the biggest stage is most definitely a privilage. He may be the biggest fish overseas, but here he's got to earn the right to determine where he will or will not play.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Who said Yi is the next Jordan?


Yi is very skilled big man with great footwork and offensive game.
He could really cause mismatches if teams use him exclusively.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

next Jordan? ummm..no. next Nowitzki?? perhaps.


Besides, we all know that the next Jordan is Javares Crittenden.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

cmd34 said:


> next Jordan? ummm..no. next Nowitzki?? perhaps.
> 
> 
> Besides, we all know that the next Jordan is Javares Crittenden.


not based on skills...
yi has the potential to become the next jordan in terms of the impact he'll have for the chinese basketball community
whether or not he can pull it off (become an all star, throw some sick dunks here and there on guys like oden and dhoward), that i do not know

please get your fact straight, the next jordan is Sasha Vujacic. :biggrin:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hasn't yao already done the jordan thing? so how can yi do that? yi can be the second waive, like the kobe bryants and such.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Yi is amazing.

23 points in summer league against Memphis Grizzlies


This guy has potential to be better then Nowitzki in my mind, but lets see if teams use him properly.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

They will ask for Luke Walton.


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

I dont blame Yi for not wanting to play in Milwaukee. Heck I wouldnt want to play there either, i mean who wants to play in a city like that? But I do think he just has to shut his mouth and play and develop for the next three years. Then when he becomes a free agent...he can choose where he wants to go and his value will determine how he plays for the next three years.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> Yi is amazing.
> 
> 23 points in summer league against Memphis Grizzlies
> 
> ...


Wang scored 27 and had more rebounds and less turnovers than Yi..
Yi also had 7 TOs and & PFs.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

L.A Guy said:


> I dont blame Yi for not wanting to play in Milwaukee. Heck I wouldnt want to play there either, i mean who wants to play in a city like that? But I do think he just has to shut his mouth and play and develop for the next three years. Then when he becomes a free agent...he can choose where he wants to go and his value will determine how he plays for the next three years.


He is getting paid millions, it is not unlike he is in Iraq fighting war..
If he wanted to choose his destinations, why didn't he go undrafted.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

L.A Guy said:


> I dont blame Yi for not wanting to play in Milwaukee. *Heck I wouldnt want to play there either, i mean who wants to play in a city like that?* But I do think he just has to shut his mouth and play and develop for the next three years. Then when he becomes a free agent...he can choose where he wants to go and his value will determine how he plays for the next three years.


if someone wanted to pay me 3~4 million a year to play in milwaukee... i dont know man you tell me


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> hasn't yao already done the jordan thing? so how can yi do that? yi can be the second waive, like the kobe bryants and such.


yi has the chance to go over and beyond what yao has accomplished in terms of becoming a marketing icon

it's like comparing oden and durant


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

I think Yi should do whatever he wants!

If he wants to tell Milwaukee they are not good enough let him!

Why does everyone stick up for these organizations?

Basketball is a business first and foremost.

The fans get mad at these players for holding out, but fans need to take a look at the business aspects of NBA.

When you are putting your life, reputation, and abilities on the line at this level the players should do whatever it takes to get the deal they want.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> I think Yi should do whatever he wants!
> 
> If he wants to tell Milwaukee they are not good enough let him!
> 
> ...


No one forced him to declare for the draft, if he wanted to do whatever the hell he want he should have signed with the teams he like as a free agent or undrafted rookie. Since he declared , he should follow the rules just like everyone else in the draft.....
Apparently what Yi wanted was top pick with top dollars but doesn't want to follow the rules.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

He is coming from poor country with limited opportunities.

If he has a chance to force his hand in the NBA I say do it.

I'm all for equal rights, not slave labor in the NBA.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Theonee said:


> No one forced him to declare for the draft, if he wanted to do whatever the hell he want he should have signed with the teams he like as a free agent or undrafted rookie. Since he declared , he should follow the rules just like everyone else in the draft.....
> Apparently what Yi wanted was top pick with top dollars but doesn't want to follow the rules.


There are rules involved with Foreign players that you don't understand.

I'm sure if he could have signed with any team he would have.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Personally, I don't feel sorry for Milwaukee. Yi told them before the draft and they drafted him anyway. If they were smart they would trade him before this gets uglier and they have no leverage (sound familiar Laker fans?)

For all of those saying how can a rookie pick where he plays, realize we are dealing with a unique situation here. No other player (besides Yao) is being controlled/commanded by their country's government. They want Yi to play in market with a large Asian population and he has very little choice but to follow orders.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

cmd34 said:


> Personally, I don't feel sorry for Milwaukee. Yi told them before the draft and they drafted him anyway. If they were smart they would trade him before this gets uglier and they have no leverage (sound familiar Laker fans?)
> 
> For all of those saying how can a rookie pick where he plays, realize we are dealing with a unique situation here. No other player (besides Yao) is being controlled/commanded by their country's government. They want Yi to play in market with a large Asian population and he has very little choice but to follow orders.


Players shouldn't be allowed to tell someone they don't want to play for them.

If the Lakers had the #1 pick and Oden told them not to draft him, how would you feel?

If I'm the Bucks I tell Yi shut up and play or he doesn't get his 3 million a year. It's not like he's ready to contribute much anyways. I would say they have leverage.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Players shouldn't be allowed to tell someone they don't want to play for them.
> 
> If the Lakers had the #1 pick and Oden told them not to draft him, how would you feel?
> 
> If I'm the Bucks I tell Yi shut up and play or he doesn't get his 3 million a year. It's not like he's ready to contribute much anyways. I would say they have leverage.


Agreed.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> Players shouldn't be allowed to tell someone they don't want to play for them.
> 
> If the Lakers had the #1 pick and Oden told them not to draft him, how would you feel?
> 
> If I'm the Bucks I tell Yi shut up and play or he doesn't get his 3 million a year. It's not like he's ready to contribute much anyways. I would say they have leverage.


Yeah but its not that simple. I dont think Yi gives a **** where he plays. Its his COUNTRY that is making this difficult. The country that his family lives in. The country that he represents.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

cmd34 said:


> Personally, I don't feel sorry for Milwaukee. Yi told them before the draft and they drafted him anyway. If they were smart they would trade him before this gets uglier and they have no leverage (sound familiar Laker fans?)
> 
> For all of those saying how can a rookie pick where he plays, realize we are dealing with a unique situation here. No other player (besides Yao) is being controlled/commanded by their country's government. They want Yi to play in market with a large Asian population and he has very little choice but to follow orders.


Then go back to China to play.... No one forced him to play in NBA.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

steve francis comes to mind... didnt want to play for the grizzlies so the vancouver traded him to the rockets

i think the grizz only got michael dickerson and some 2nd round pick if i'm not mistaken

better get on the phone and ask mr.senator to do us a favor by trading yi for mo evans and a 2nd round pick


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> He is coming from poor country with limited opportunities.
> 
> If he has a chance to force his hand in the NBA I say do it.
> 
> I'm all for equal rights, not slave labor in the NBA.


China's a growing power; they have one of the top GNP and are up there in purchasing power. I see what you're saying though. I want to say that he should just stick with the Bucks, but didn't a similar situation happen with Kobe when he was drafted? It's definitely a tough predicament, hopefully one that we can take advantage of in some capacity.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

dannyM said:


> steve francis comes to mind... didnt want to play for the grizzlies so the vancouver traded him to the rockets
> 
> i think the grizz only got michael dickerson and some 2nd round pick if i'm not mistaken
> 
> better get on the phone and ask mr.senator to do us a favor by trading yi for mo evans and a 2nd round pick


Nah they got like 4 or 5 players and draft picks for him. Dickerson, Othella Harrington, Tony Massenburg I think, some other scrub.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

NOODLESTYLE said:


>


:no:


----------



## R-X (Jun 29, 2007)

Everyone's also overlooking the huge culture shock this will have on him, and I think he's justified for not wanting to live in Milwaukee(if that is the case). I mean I've spent my whole life in North America and I travel for work...so I've been all over this continent and NO WAY i could live in Milwaukee or some mid-america town like that...hell I'm pretty sure most of you and the NBA wouldn't wanna play/live in Milwaukee!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If it becomes clear that Yi really will never play in Milwaukee and that the Bucks will have to trade him to avoid completely wasting the pick, then I think a trade of Jordan Farmar and Ronny Turiaf for Yi should work just fine for both teams.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

the bucks would be happy to keep yi there and have him rot.

yi has no pull in the nba. and the bucks will not do anything to trade him.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Maddocks said:


> the bucks would be happy to keep yi there and have him rot.
> 
> yi has no pull in the nba. and the bucks will not do anything to trade him.


Then they will have wasted the 6th pick in the draft and Yi will simply re-enter the draft next year. That would be a terrible and immaturely stubborn thing to do on Milwaukee's part.

If Yi's camp is going to act like a bunch of babies, then Milwaukee will just have to make the most out of it and trade him for as much as they can get.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If it becomes clear that Yi really will never play in Milwaukee and that the Bucks will have to trade him to avoid completely wasting the pick, then I think a trade of Jordan Farmar and Ronny Turiaf for Yi should work just fine for both teams.


Absolutely terrible deal for Milwaukee. Farmar is pretty average and the Bucks just signed Mo Williams to be their PG of the future anyway. And while Turiaf's cheerleading is quite spectacular, he'll never be anything more than a high energy bench guy.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

No player should be able to pull the stuff Yi is trying to pull. This isn't Vietnam there are rules!!!(Big Lebowski anyone?) David Stern and the Bucks need to hold their ground and tell this guy to take a big sip of shut the f- up. If he is allowed to pull this then everything is going to go to hell in the NBA. There is something called rights and CONTRACTS. This isn't the NFL where contracts are not guaranteed and i completely understand why players hold out...you honor your contract in the NBA! If the Bucks want to trade him because THEY feel it's in their best interest then do it, but not because some 7 foot stick is crying for you too. F- Yi! Go to your oppressed country and see if you like it more than Milwaukee!!! Example: Yao Ming works on his wedding plans and help kids in the special olympics. By doing this he misses a Chinese Nat'l team PRACTICE and they government is very pissed off with him. WHAT ARE WE TALKIN' ABOUT HERE...PRACTICE?!? WE TALKIN ABOUT PRACTICE?!? NOT THE GAME I DIE FOR...PRACTICE?!?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

bmac said:


> Absolutely terrible deal for Milwaukee. Farmar is pretty average and the Bucks just signed Mo Williams to be their PG of the future anyway. And while Turiaf's cheerleading is quite spectacular, he'll never be anything more than a high energy bench guy.


Farmar is already average at the age of 20 and certainly has much more potential. He gives the Bucks the backup PG that they sorely need. After reading what you said about Turiaf, I doubt you have seen him play very much. Ronny can certainly be more than a "high energy bench guy".

The fact of the matter is that the Bucks aren't going to get "equal value" in return for Yi, and that's the whole point.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Beijing Newspaper Stands by Yi Story; Club Says It's False*

A Beijing newspaper on Thursday was investigating a story it published this week, quoting Chen Haitao - owner of the Guangdong Tigers basketball club - saying forward Yi Jianlian would "definitely not" sign with the Milwaukee Bucks.

Yi was drafted No. 6 two weeks ago and is expected to be the fourth Chinese to play in the NBA.

The Chinese-language Beijing News said it stood by its story, but a top Guangdong club official said it was untrue and the club had not talked with the newspaper.

Wang Jin, chief sports editor with the newspaper, told the Associated Press on Thursday that its story was accurate. He said the reporter involved conducted a telephone interview with Chen, who was quoted saying Yi might return to the Chinese Basketball Association.

Wang said it was unclear why club officials deny having talked with the newspaper.

Liu Hongjiang, a club vice president, said club officials had not talked with the newspaper.

"The reporter never interviewed anyone at the club," Liu told the Associated Press. "The reporter used second-hand information he heard somewhere."

Liu said he spoke later with the reporter and "expressed strong anger."

*"The club supports Yi playing in the NBA and is very willing to work with the Bucks," Liu said. "We are waiting for any chance to cooperate with the Bucks."

Liu said he believes Milwaukee is "not a suitable team for Yi, but this is not the same thing as saying he will not play with Milwaukee."*

Tuesday's report in the Beijing News was picked up widely by foreign reporters, including the Associated Press. The story was one of several in the Chinese media since the June 28 NBA draft suggesting Yi did not want to play for the small-market Milwaukee club.

Basketball has a big following in China, where Yi is expected to approximate the stardom achieved by compatriot Yao Ming.

A 2.13-meter (7-foot) power forward who played last season with Guangdong in the CBA, Yi had his first meeting earlier this month with Bucks general manager Larry Harris and coach Larry Krystkowiak.

*His agent, Dan Fegan, has pushed for a trade and wants Yi in a city with a large Asian influence - or at least a larger city.*


http://sports.iwon.com/news/07192007/v8743.html


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> *Jordan armarand Ronny Turiaf for Yi!!!!!*


uke:uke:uke:uke:
uke:uke:uke:uke:
From what I have seen, (IMO) Yi is not even worth a Sasha.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

The One said:


> uke:uke:uke:uke:
> uke:uke:uke:uke:
> From what I have seen, (IMO) Yi is *not even worth a Sasha*.


what's with the slap in the face?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

From what I hear Buss is interested in Yi, but obviously the Bucks would be asking for Bynum and we won't give him up.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

As I said before, I am opposed to this whiner ending up in LA. I wouldn't have him in LA even if Bucks decides to give him for free.
**** head isn't even that good, but thinks he is the next big thing. Wangzhizhi is 10 times better than that ****head. 
**** Him, let him go back to China to play.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> No player should be able to pull the stuff Yi is trying to pull. This isn't Vietnam there are rules!!!(Big Lebowski anyone?) David Stern and the Bucks need to hold their ground and tell this guy to take a big sip of shut the f- up. If he is allowed to pull this then everything is going to go to hell in the NBA. There is something called rights and CONTRACTS.


Yi hasn't signed a contract with the Bucks. No player should be able to pull this off but they have...

Danny Ferry, Steve Francis, and of course *KOBE BRYANT*.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I like Yi and would gladly do the Turiaf/Farmar trade in a heartbeat.Problem is the Bucks have to think YI has superstar potential just because he hasn't played in the NBA and can't risk getting Robert Traylored again. 

If YI is like Dirk than they would be the laughing stock of the league so they'll most likely wait Yi out. 

I think Yi has some Dirk in his game but its all potential, right now his game looks alot like a bigger Vlad Rad to me.


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Farmar is already average at the age of 20 and certainly has much more potential. He gives the Bucks the backup PG that they sorely need. After reading what you said about Turiaf, I doubt you have seen him play very much. Ronny can certainly be more than a "high energy bench guy".
> 
> The fact of the matter is that the Bucks aren't going to get "equal value" in return for Yi, and that's the whole point.


Every team needs guys that can come in and play solid defense and give the team a lift with their hustle. I just can't see him ever becoming much more than that. The fact that he was a second round pick and then struggled to find minutes in a weak Lakers frontcourt suggests a lot of people agree with me.

If the Bucks are willing to trade Yi to a "suitable" team, then i don't think they would have to take as much of a discount in return as you're alluding to.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Yi Jianlian is a no no. Everyone I've talked to says he is the next great bust. Does anyone even know how old the guy is? I've heard reports saying he is as young as 19, and as old as 25. Before we even attempt to trade for the guy, couldn't we at least find out his real age? Also, Yi struggled in the summer leagues. Although you can't detirmine what type of player he will become just from summer league games, it's definetly does not make him look any better. Trading for Yi will be a great business move for Jerry Buss, not so great for our team, depending on who we're going to give up.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Then they will have wasted the 6th pick in the draft and Yi will simply re-enter the draft next year. That would be a terrible and immaturely stubborn thing to do on Milwaukee's part.
> 
> If Yi's camp is going to act like a bunch of babies, then Milwaukee will just have to make the most out of it and trade him for as much as they can get.


he cant re-enter the draft. nba is more like....we picked you, you play for us or you rot away.

thats why they are pushing so hard to get traded. because they have their hands tied because the bucks have all the cards.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Maddocks said:


> he cant re-enter the draft. nba is more like....we picked you, you play for us or you rot away.
> 
> thats why they are pushing so hard to get traded. because they have their hands tied because the bucks have all the cards.



No. If he doesnt play any professional basketball anywhere, he can re-enter the draft next year. If he gets paid anywhere, his rights belong to the Bucks.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

He's an ungrateful guy. Send him back home.


----------

